# spare engines?



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

i've got a '93 nissan altima with a nock at rpms 2500 and up. I think i'm about to throw a rod. I want to put a swap in it anyways. Or at least a better stock engine that i can build on. So I"m looking for stock engines for my car that are in good shape or a swap. If you know a good place or if you have one then let me know


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

ebay......
or sell the car as it is right now, and buy a new one


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I only know of reman engines like; http://remanufactured.com/Nissan_Engines.htm
Otherwise check with a local yard and you can use up a 01 KA24DE.

I would think about rebuilding yours after evaluating it's condition since you are going to modify it. That way you can strengthen the weak points like rods and pistons without the additional expense of the additional engine. Unless you want to drive it while you build it then just get a cheap used engine. 

Troy


----------



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

update, since my friend dosent baby my car as much as i do, we found out that the more gas u give it, the less it knocks. ex. giving the engine 1/4 throttle u r able to get up to 3k or 3500 rpms and so on, we have have to outrun a train giving the car about 1/2 throttle and went to 4500rpms without a knock, do u think this could be fuel injectors?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try changing the oil to a thicker viscosity like 20w-50 and use a genuine Nissan filter. See if this makes any difference. A good tune up is never a bad thing as well.

Troy


----------



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

i do have a oil leak somewhere, but i just got back from the army and my sister was driving my car before and shes stupid. i know the knock is internal, but im prob gunna have to get a new engine anyways


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

I can get you an engine that my buddy is selling! maybe out of a 94 or 95.
he wants $300 plus shipping


----------



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

well guys i have another question for ya... since tax returns couldnt wait, i still havent gotten a new engine. but if anyone knows where to get rebuild kits or spare stock parts that r in good condition please let me know. thank u


----------

